# The Burning Cropsey Maniac Mask and Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

sirbrad said:


> Now available on in the classifieds and eBay! More pics to come!


Made to sell, brand new!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/150864066201?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649











Video coming soon, and possible a costume one!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77r1xxdifM


----------

